# Good home offered



## Tippycat (Jan 27, 2020)

I live in Gorleston Norfolk. Have had to have my cat put to sleep in October. She was 16. Offering very good home to any youngish cat.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Have you contacted local rescues?


----------



## Tippycat (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

If you can wait a little longer it will soon be kitten "season" and most rescues will be overflowing !


----------



## Tippycat (Jan 27, 2020)

Bertie'sMum said:


> If you can wait a little longer it will soon be kitten "season" and most rescues will be overflowing !


Yes thanks they told me that!! Will have to wait patiently. Your Bertie is jet black like Tippy was. Take care.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Tippycat said:


> Yes thanks they told me that!! Will have to wait patiently. Your Bertie is jet black like Tippy was. Take care.


I'm sure it won't be long before you find your purrfect friend or, as in my experience, they find you
I've had a life long love affair with black (or black n' white) cats - Bertie is the latest in a long line - he chose me when I was regularly volunteering at my local Cats Protection rehoming centre. I didn't have much say in the matter !!!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

True, the rescues will be bursting at the seams soon with kittens; but if it's just a ''youngish cat'' OP is after, I wouldn't think there's a shortage waiting for good homes now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

have a look here. https://www.catchat.org/index.php/cat-rescue-centres-uk-ireland

Good luck with your search. There are lots of cats needing homes , some are hard to rehome because of their colour or they are older.


----------



## catlady93 (Feb 1, 2020)

Tippycat said:


> I live in Gorleston Norfolk. Have had to have my cat put to sleep in October. She was 16. Offering very good home to any youngish cat.


hi! I have a young cat to rehome. she is the most wonderful cat I've ever had the privilege of knowing but unfortunately she is too playful for my old moggies. if you're still looking to home a cat let me know! sorry for your loss of your girl


----------

